# Linux drivers for Intel 802.11a hardware

## DnetMHZ

I was wondering if anyone had heard about any drivers being developed to support the Intel Pro 5000 802.11a wireless cards.  These are the 54Mbit cards.

Thanks in advance

DnetMHZ

----------

